# Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle



## koederbader (15. März 2018)

Liebe Mitangler,

Ich bin "blutiger" Angelanfänger in der Praxis, habe mich aber in den letzten 5 Monaten in der Theorie mit "auf kleinere Friedfische angeln" beschäftigt. Ich möchte also auf Friedfisch (Rotauge/feder, Brasse, Schleie, Karausche und Giebel) in Seen und Kanälen angeln. Ich lege dabei derzeit keinen Wert auf besonders große und schwere Fische (etwa 3kg+ o.ä.). Die Gewässer sind in Brandenburg, hauptsächlich im weiteren Umkreis von Berlin. Ich meine, dass für meine Zwecke eine Floatrute besser geeignet ist, als eine Matchrute. Ich möchte mich erst durch das Posenangeln (als "typischer" Einstieg) mit dem Angeln vertraut machen, bevor ich etwas wie Feederangeln ausprobiere.

*Ich suche daher:* eine für oben genannte Zwecke ausgelegte *Floatrute und eine dafür geeignete Rolle** und habe dafür *maximal 150 Euro* zur Verfügung.

*Auch wenn ich den Eindruck bekommen habe, dass sich die Rolle wohl an die Rute anpasst, schien es mir so, dass es durchaus "allgemein" empfehlenswerte Rollen für diese Posenangelei gibt?

Noch ein erklärendes Wort zu dieser Nachfrage: ich habe die forumsinterne Suchfunktion benutzt und Ergebnisse bei verschiedenen Schlagwörtern bis jeweils Seite 7 abgesucht. Zusätzlich habe ich in diesem Forumunterbereich bis Dezember 2016 nachgeschaut. Ich habe dadurch viele sehr hilfreiche Tipps erfahren und bin selbstredend auch auf durchgängige Empfehlungen (bspw. diverse Aqualite Float) gestoßen. Das Problem für mich dabei ist, dass diese Anfragen und Antworten nach Gerätschaften alle (bis auf eine) schon mindestens ein Jahr alt sind. Ich nehme aber an, dass  im Verlauf des Jahres 2017 doch einige neue, vielleicht sogar bessere, Geräte auf den Markt gekommen sind. Daher meine "Wiederholung" der Anfrage nach Empfehlungen.

Ich danke euch im Voraus für eure Antworten und hoffe, dass diese "wiederholte Nachfrage" nich allzu nervig is.


----------



## Leech (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Doofe Frage...warum kaufst du dir nicht erstmal eine solide Allroundrute, die sowohl auf Grund- als auch auf Pose funktioniert.
Dazu dann für deine Zwecke eine Rolle in der Dimension 1000/2000er und dann sollte das eigentlich funktionieren.
Als solide Allroundrute für Grund und Posenangeln hat sich bei mir die Daiwa Megaforce Tele 40 - Rute ausgezeichnet. Ordentliche Qualität. Nicht zu schwer. 
Und Preis bei um die 30 Euronen ist echt fair. 
Dann hängst du da eine Shimano Sedona Rolle in kleiner Größe ran....und fertig ist der Spuk.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Mit der Daiwa Aqualite Power Float machst du definitiv nix verkehrt. Die ist nach wie vor der "Goldstandard" bei Floatrutenempfehlungen. Für den schmaleren Geldbeutel empfehle ich die Shimano Vengeance Trout/Zander mit der ich selber gerne fische. Für die Powerfloat spricht das geringfügig höhere Wurfgewicht, denn eine Float eignet sich allroundig auch zum leichteren Grundangeln. 
Bei Rollen halte ich es wie der Engländer: jede nicht zu kleine bzw. große Statio tut ihren Dienst. Normalerweise habe ich eine 2000er Sargus II von Penn mit 18er Schnur drauf, bei akuter Karpfengefahr kommt ne Shimano Sedona 3000 (iirc) mit 25er Schnur dran.
Achte auf ne ruckfreie Bremse (sollte man bei jeder Rolle  ), dann passt das schon.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Leech schrieb:


> Doofe Frage...warum kaufst du dir nicht erstmal eine solide Allroundrute, die sowohl auf Grund- als auch auf Pose funktioniert.
> Dazu dann für deine Zwecke eine Rolle in der Dimension 1000/2000er und dann sollte das eigentlich funktionieren.


Viel Allrounderiger geht meines Erachtens eigentlich nicht


----------



## Leech (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Viel Allrounderiger geht meines Erachtens eigentlich nicht



Das war ja der Sinn des Posts.
Warum erst auf eine Float-Rute festnageln, wenn ich doch das Angeln grade erst ausprobieren will.
Vor allem spricht er doch das Feedern an. Und das ist nun mal getuntes Grundangeln.
Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht. Ich durfte einmal die Aqualite in der Hand haben.
Ist schon ein genialer Knüppel.


----------



## koederbader (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Leech schrieb:


> Doofe Frage...warum kaufst du dir nicht erstmal eine solide Allroundrute, die sowohl auf Grund- als auch auf Pose funktioniert.


is doch ne sehr berechtigte frage! als ich nach passenden anfängersachen recherchiert habe, kam die allroundrute zwar vor, aber als ich mich dahingehend ein bisschen mehr informiert habe, meinten die (von mir als solche eingeschätzten) seriösen quellen, dass dieser begriff "allroundrute" so ein bisschen ein schmu wäre. das, was sich als "allround" bezeichnen würde, wären wohl oftmals nur leicht abgewandelte arten von bestehenden spezifischen angelgeräten. davon ausgehend kam dann oft (bei verschiedenen quellen übereinstimmend) die einschätzung, dass man besser auf die spezielle angelart fokusiert, weil man damit letztlich zweckmäßigeres gerät mit besserem preis-leistungs-verhältnis bekommen würde. 

ich hab hier deshalb nich nach allround gefragt - obwohl ich dem nich grundsätzlich abgeneigt bin -, weil ich derzeit eben primär posenangeln möchte und die argumenation dafür, sich dann auch für diese angelart spezifische gerätschaft zu kaufen, mir einleuchtend erschien.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

@Koederbader, egal was kommt, lass dir bloß keine 1000er Rolle aufschwatzen!
Nimm eher 2000-2500er da hast du eine akzeptable Wurfweite und eine Bremse die auch diese Bezeichnung verdient!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



koederbader schrieb:


> ich hab hier deshalb nich nach allround gefragt - obwohl ich dem nich grundsätzlich abgeneigt bin -, weil ich derzeit eben primär posenangeln möchte und die argumenation dafür, sich dann auch für diese angelart spezifische gerätschaft zu kaufen, mir einleuchtend erschien.



Du machst das schon richtig. Und falls mal zu viel Wind weht taugt ne Float auch zum leichten Grundangeln, Jürgens Anmerkung zur Rollengröße unterschreibe ich.
Aber guck dir mal diese Rute an. Wenn ich heute nochmal anfangen würde würde ich mir so eine auf jeden fall holen (oder gleich zwei)


----------



## Minimax (15. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



koederbader schrieb:


> Liebe Mitangler,
> 
> Ich bin "blutiger" Angelanfänger in der Praxis, habe mich aber in den letzten 5 Monaten in der Theorie mit "auf kleinere Friedfische angeln" beschäftigt. Ich möchte also auf Friedfisch (Rotauge/feder, Brasse, Schleie, Karausche und Giebel) in Seen und Kanälen angeln. Ich lege dabei derzeit keinen Wert auf besonders große und schwere Fische (etwa 3kg+ o.ä.). Die Gewässer sind in Brandenburg, hauptsächlich im weiteren Umkreis von Berlin. Ich meine, dass für meine Zwecke eine Floatrute besser geeignet ist, als eine Matchrute. Ich möchte mich erst durch das Posenangeln (als "typischer" Einstieg) mit dem Angeln vertraut machen, bevor ich etwas wie Feederangeln ausprobiere.
> *Ich suche daher:* eine für oben genannte Zwecke ausgelegte *Floatrute und eine dafür geeignete Rolle** und habe dafür *maximal 150 Euro* zur Verfügung.



Hallo Köderbader,

willkommen an Board! Auch wenn Deine gründliche Recherche schon die Aqualite-Gebetsmühle zutage gefördert hat und Du explizit nach neuen Modellen fragst möchte ich Dir dennoch die Aqualite Sensor Float in 3,60 oder 3,90 empfehlen. Vor einigen Jahren war ich in einer ähnlichen Situation und wollte mit dem Posenangeln auf kleinere (und häufigere) Friedfische anfangen. Mehr noch, ich war (und bin es noch) an den selben Gewässern unterweges. Von Berlin aus schweife ich durchs Brandenburgische und beangele vorzugweise kleinere Flüsse, Kanäle und Seen, Rotaugen, Güstern, Brassen und Barsche waren die Hauptbeute und dafür eignet sich die Sensor hervorragend, vor allem machen auch kleinere Fische daran Spass. Die Rute ist schön leicht und sensibel, und sehr verzeihend- Aussteiger gibt es kaum.
Wie gesagt, sie hat mir treue Dienste geleistet (und tut es noch). Die 3,60er reicht aus, wenn du Gewässer mit etwas mehr Tiefe und Strömung (Havel, Spree) beangeln willst sind 3,90 besser. 
Insofern muss ich meinem geschätzten Stammstischbruder wiedersprechen, Die Aqualite Power Float ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer, sie ist eine kräftige Posenrute, die sich auch vor kampfstarken Fischen nicht verstecken muss. Meiner Meinung nach -ich habe beide- ergänzen die beiden Ruten sich nicht, sondern es ist eine deutliche Lücke zwischen beiden: Es sind sehr unterscheidliche Ruten, jede Gut auf ihrem Gebiet. Kleinere Karpfen, Schleien und sogar ein durchgedrehter Rapfen sind kein Problem für die Powerfloat, kleinere Köderfisch- und Grundmontagen lassen sich mit ihr ausbringen, aber für das leichte Posenangeln auf Weissfische und die kleineren Gewässer unserer Umgegend ist die Sensor die konsequentere und genussreichere Wahl.
Zur Rolle schliesse ich mich Kochtopf an, ne vernünftige einfache Statio, ich würd 16er oder max 18er Schnur draufpacken ist prima- und Taxidermists Warnung vor zu kleinen Rollen unterschreib ich mit, nicht nur aus Stabilitätsgründen, sondern auch weil das Paket dann unausgewogen und weniger führig ist, ein Jammer bei der schönen, leichten Posenangelei- Eine Methode bei der man die Rute nicht lange ablegt..
herzlich, 
Minimax

 oh, und jetzt ist ist an mir mich zu entschuldigen, denn eigentlich wolltest Du was über aktuelle Modelle wissen, und ich wärm wieder die ollen Kamellen auf. Immerhin: ich sehe, das den Aqualites ein Facelift verpasst wurde und sie jetzt nen matten Blank haben..


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Freund Minimax hat gesprochen - und kennt sich in der Gegend aus; insofern ist es weise auf ihn zu hören. Ich möchte lediglich anmerken, dass ich die Power Float wegen der in meinen Augen größeren Bandbreite an Nutzungsmöglichkeiten genannt habe -aber mit der Sensor Float wirst du definitiv mehr Spaß an handelsüblichen Fischen haben


----------



## rhinefisher (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Koederbader, egal was kommt, lass dir bloß keine 1000er Rolle aufschwatzen!
> Nimm eher 2000-2500er da hast du eine akzeptable Wurfweite und eine Bremse die auch diese Bezeichnung verdient!
> 
> Jürgen



Traurig, dass man das immer und immer wieder betonen muß, weil sich immer und immer wieder Spezialisten finden die so ein Zeug empfehlen.
1000er sind überflüssig wie ein Kropf...!
Petri


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Davon ab dass es durchaus Einsatzgebiete für 1000er Rollen gibt (Bolo) war das nicht die Frage und ich glaube nicht dass der abfällige Ton sein muss.


----------



## Leech (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



koederbader schrieb:


> is doch ne sehr berechtigte frage! als ich nach passenden anfängersachen recherchiert habe, kam die allroundrute zwar vor, aber als ich mich dahingehend ein bisschen mehr informiert habe, meinten die (von mir als solche eingeschätzten) seriösen quellen, dass dieser begriff "allroundrute" so ein bisschen ein schmu wäre. das, was sich als "allround" bezeichnen würde, wären wohl oftmals nur leicht abgewandelte arten von bestehenden spezifischen angelgeräten. davon ausgehend kam dann oft (bei verschiedenen quellen übereinstimmend) die einschätzung, dass man besser auf die spezielle angelart fokusiert, weil man damit letztlich zweckmäßigeres gerät mit besserem preis-leistungs-verhältnis bekommen würde.
> 
> ich hab hier deshalb nich nach allround gefragt - obwohl ich dem nich grundsätzlich abgeneigt bin -, weil ich derzeit eben primär posenangeln möchte und die argumenation dafür, sich dann auch für diese angelart spezifische gerätschaft zu kaufen, mir einleuchtend erschien.



fair enough. So kann man das ganze natürlich auch angehen.
In dem Zusammenhang macht es Sinn sich mal so eine Daiwa Aqualite Power Float zu greifen und dann parallel dazu einfach in einem Laden mal andere Posenruten in die Hand zu nehmen.

Das ist eigtl so das was man dann nur dazu sagen kann.
Im Raum Berlin gibt es sicherlich genug Läden, wo du dich umfänglich beraten lassen kannst. 
Müllers Angelmarkt soll gut sein (soweit ich das aufgrund von Hören-Sagen beurteilen kann).



> Davon ab dass es durchaus Einsatzgebiete für 1000er Rollen gibt (Bolo)  war das nicht die Frage und ich glaube nicht dass der abfällige Ton sein  muss.



Danke....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Davon ab dass es durchaus Einsatzgebiete für 1000er Rollen gibt (Bolo) war das nicht die Frage und ich glaube nicht dass der abfällige Ton sein muss.


Also wirkliche "Bolo" als Nicht-Stipprute sehe ich nun gerade dazu nicht, weil das vordringlich große Problem ist die sanfte gleichmäßige Bremsleistung bei den allermeist doch sehr dünnen Monofilschnüren und winzige Bremsen können das nur suboptimal. 
Jedenfalls dann, wenn im Wasser öfter mehrpfündige Fische angefangen mit guten Karpfen an den Haken gehen. 

Für mich gehört da Größe 4000 (Ryobi+Shimano) dran, bei Daiwa kann man gut zwischen 3000 und 2500 (Daiwa Hardbody alte) wählen, und die ca. 300g der Rollen machen eine lange Rute auch ausgewogener für das weitere Auswerfen.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Auch wenn das jetzt völlig OT ist: "klassisch" wird die Bolo auf Weissfische benutzt  (ja, ursprünglich für Forellen, ich weiss), bei den beiden Zielfischarten langen in fast allen Fällen 1000er Rollen, die Bremse wird eher weich eingestellt und ggf. Bremst der Daumen mit. Wenn ich häufig Karpfen als Beifang erwarte oder gar gezielt drauf gehe sollte es mindestens eine 3000er sein, aber dann sind auch die Schnüre dicker...
Wenn ich gezielt Karpfen stippen gehe nehme ich auch keine Stippe ohne Gummizug


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Mir hat so ein Hindenken-reicht-schon schon mal einen Ausnahme-Superfisch (Graskarpfen vermessbar direkt unter Rutenspitze) gekostet (war sogar sowas wie 2000 Rollengröße), und seitdem habe ich Lektion gelernt und bin allzeit bereit mit den wesentlich potenteren Röllekens.

Aber da muss notfalls jeder mal durch, ich sag da jetzt auch nichts mehr zu! :m


----------



## koederbader (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

ich danke euch allen für eure schnellen und hilfreichen antworten!

derzeit würde ich mir, auch aufgrund der älteren positiven meinungen, am ehesten die aqualite power float kaufen. auch wenn die einschätzung von minimax zur sensor float recht überzeugend is, kam ich nochma ins grübeln, ob es als anfänger nich doch sinnvoller is, wenn ich ne rute habe, die ein etwas breiteres spektrum abdeckt, mit aber doch eindeutigem schwerpunkt (posenangeln). immerhin kann die power float doch dasselbe wie die sensor float, nur eben nich so "angenehm" und "sauber". falls ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab. letztlich gehts hier aber auch nich um die investition von riesen summen. von daher wär eine übereifrige suche nach dem "optimalen" wohl auch bisschen übertrieben.

bei den anderen von euch vorgeschlagenen ruten hab ich bisher keine weiteren meinungen oder sogar tests gefunden. da die aqualite serie bewährt scheint, würd ich meinen, wär ich damit auf der "sicheren seite". vielleicht kommen ja zu diesem thread noch ein paar antworten dazu. 

ich kann aber jetzt schon eine konkreter frage stellen: welche aktuelle rolle würdet ihr zu der aqualite power float 390 empfehlen? preislich wären noch etwa 70 euro drin, aber günstiger wär mir lieber. meine eigenen recherchen haben mich bisher bspw. zur daiwa ninja 2500A geführt. diese rolle is aber anscheinend als spinnrolle ausgewiesen. da bin ich mit meinem "wissen" also wieder am ende...


----------



## Minimax (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



koederbader schrieb:


> ich danke euch allen für eure schnellen und hilfreichen antworten!
> 
> derzeit würde ich mir, auch aufgrund der älteren positiven meinungen, am ehesten die aqualite power float kaufen. auch wenn die einschätzung von minimax zur sensor float recht überzeugend is, kam ich nochma ins grübeln, ob es als anfänger nich doch sinnvoller is, wenn ich ne rute habe, die ein etwas breiteres spektrum abdeckt, mit aber doch eindeutigem schwerpunkt (posenangeln). immerhin kann die power float doch dasselbe wie die sensor float, nur eben nich so "angenehm" und "sauber". falls ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab. letztlich gehts hier aber auch nich um die investition von riesen summen. von daher wär eine übereifrige suche nach dem "optimalen" wohl auch bisschen übertrieben.
> 
> ...



 Mit der Power Float machst Du mit Sicherheit auch nichts falsch- und schließlich läßt das Spektrum sich später noch in verschiedene Richtungen erweitern.
 Durch Zufall weiss ich, das der Angelladen in der Quedlinburger Strasse die Power Float grade da hat -jedenfalls letzte Woche noch. Ob in 3,60 oder 3,90 weiss ich leider nicht mehr. Da kannst Du sie ja mal _in corpore_ in Augenschein nehmen.
Daiwa Ninja hört man viel Gutes. Ich benutze sie in kleinerer Größe zum Spinnangeln auf Barsch und kann nur Positives berichten, fühlt sich auch gut und wertig an, besonders zu dem Preis. EIne Ersatzspule, und dann auch noch aus Metall ist übrigens keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr, und etwas worauf ich beim Rollenkauf sehr achtgeben würde.
 Auf "Spinnrolle" würd ich nichts geben- ist halt ne vernünftige Stationärrolle, geht im Rahmen ihrer Größenklasse und aufgespulter Schnur alles mit.


----------



## Leech (16. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Minimax schrieb:


> Auf "Spinnrolle" würd ich nichts geben- ist halt ne vernünftige Stationärrolle, geht im Rahmen ihrer Größenklasse und aufgespulter Schnur alles mit.


Die Daiwa Ninja 2500A ist eine sehr gute grundsolide Rolle.

lg Leech


----------



## Mikesch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Hi,
ich habe eine Ninja für meine Aqualite.
Ist ein passendes Paar.


----------



## koederbader (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

nochmals danke an euch! dann werd ich wohl die ninja dazunehmen. 

soweit ich gehört habe (mehr is es allerdings auch nich), wäre es wohl ratsam, bei verkrauteten gewässern lieber ne tragkräftigere schnur zu nehmen. damit man da auch ne chance hat, den fisch zu bekommen bzw. keinen schnurbruch zu haben. meint ihr, es wär daher sinnvoller, lieber die 3000er zu nehmen? preislich macht das keinen unterschied, aber sie is auf 28er schnur und die 2500 auf 25er schnur ausgewiesen. in sachen gewicht is der unterschied 40g.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

25er ist schon ok (habe ich auf meiner Float drauf wenn Karpfen zu erwarten sind), 28er wäre overkill, 28er hat ca. 7 lg Tragkraft, wenn der Blank der Rute nur 6 kg Druck  aufbauen kann bricht im Zweifel eher die Rute als das die Schnur reisst (Stichwort  Hänger lösen)... lange rede kurzer Sinn: mit 25er fischst du schon recht kräftig mit einer Float.


----------



## funkbolek (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

28er Schnur ist für eine WeissfischPosenrute schon ein richtiges Ankerseil. Das Werfen leichter Schwimmer wird damit nicht leichter. Nimm lieber was zw. 0.22-0.25


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

^ "leicht" ist aber noch sehr beschönigend.
Selbst eine schon rechte "schwere" 2g Pose mit 2g Blei wirft sich an 0.28mm beschi...en.

Interessanter zum Threadthema ist der noch Karpfentaugliche Bereich 0.18 mm bis 0.22 mm, je nach Hardcore Anforderungen, weil die einfach nicht so steife Fäden sind, weniger auf der Rolle festhalten und weniger Kringel festhalten, sich einfach gestreckter beim werfen und auf dem Wasser verhalten. 
Je länger die Ruten, umso dünner kann man auch unterwegs sein. 
Für nochmal min. eine Nummer dünnere Vorfächer ist immer noch genügend viel Spielraum.


----------



## Minimax (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Was Nordlichtangler sagt ist richtig. Für die Weissfischangelei mit Pose würde ich persönlich nicht über 0,18 gehen. Dickere Schnüre sind da nicht nur nicht notwendig, sondern man handelt sich eine Menge Nachteile ein, wie die Vorredner schrieben. 
 Insofern ist auch die Frage nach der Rollengröße nicht so wichtig- Es wird auf jeden Fall genug Schnur draufpassen. Ein Alleinstellungsmerkml der Aqualites ist der verschiebbare Rollenhalter, so dass man je nach Rollengewicht die Balance optimal einstellen kann. Und wenns mit der Power Float auch mal auf was Größeres gehen soll, oder eine Grundmontage ausgebracht werden soll, oder das Gewässer wirklich snaggy ist, dann schlägt natürlich die Stunde der Ersatzspule mit etwas dickerer Schnur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Verschiebbarer Rollenhalter ist doppelt klasse, man kann sich die Combo ganz individuell superpassend millimetergenau einstellen und tarieren, der gefühlte Tragekomfort steigt immens, die Anstrengung und Ermüdung ist geringer. Und die stimmige gefühlte Rute ist auch schneller in der Reaktion und bringt mehr Fische wenigstens an den Haken. Wenn das schon ab Werk brauchbar gemacht ist, kann man immer nur sehr zuraten. #6

Muss man dann nicht, wie ich das schon öfter tue, selber neu machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Natürlich haben die Jungs hier recht, wenn sie z.B. eine 0,18er Schnur empfehlen, als erfahrene und spezialisierte Weißfischangler!
Ich würde als Anfänger da trotzdem etwas höher einsteigen, selbst fische ich auch eine 0,22er Schnur um mir Köfis zu beschaffen, oder auf Schleie z.B..
Und Kraut gibts es an meinem Gewässer auch reichlich!

Nachtrag: Allerdings fische ich auch keine 2Gr. Posen, sondern fast nur vorgebleite Waggler (tiefer Baggersee)!

Jürgen


----------



## geomas (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Die Ninja kommt ja mit zwei Spulen - da würde ich eine mit einer maximal 0,18er Schnur bestücken (evtl. die dünne Schnur „unterfüttern”) für die Angelei an hindernisarmen Stellen und die zweite Spule mit einer 0,25er Schnur, falls Du mal direkt in Hindernisnähe angeln möchtest.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Davon ab dass es durchaus Einsatzgebiete für 1000er Rollen gibt (Bolo) war das nicht die Frage und ich glaube nicht dass der abfällige Ton sein muss.




Hi!
Erstens möchte ich, so ich denn gemeint war, nicht von dir gemaßregelt werden.
Zweitens war das sehr wohl die Frage .. geeignet und so... .
Drittens gibt es schon Einsatzgebiete für 1000er, aber die liegen ganz sicher nicht im Match/Float/Feeder/Bolo Bereich, sondern eher beim UUL Spinnen.
Und selbst dafür hatte ich heute ne 2000er in der Hand, die wiegt gerade mal 165gr. Wozu dann überhaupt noch das gemurkse mit 1000ern?

!976/77 habe ich mir einige Ruten, darunter eine sehr hochwertige Match und eine, nach heutigen Maßstäben eher mittelprächtige, 6m Bolo gekauft.
Dazu 2 mal die komplette Sheakespeare Ambidex Serie.
Die beiden kleinen Ambidex, die 2400 (?), habe ich speziell für die Match und die Bolo gekauft, weil ich zum spinnen noch garnicht an Stationärrollen gedacht habe.

Nach Hause gefahren, die Dinger montiert und die 50m zum See gelaufen - was war ich enttäuscht!
Nichts klappte so richtig, schwer zu beschreiben, aber das fühlte sich nicht gut an.
Leider war ich so darauf fixiert, das an solche Ruten die kleinstmöglichen Rollen gehören, daß ich wirklich eine halbe Saison nicht geschnallt habe, was verkehrt lief.
Nachdem ich an der Match die Rolle eine Nummer, und an der Bolo 2(!) Nummern größer gewählt habe, mit der Schnurstärke von 0,20 auf 0,18 runtergegangen bin, läuft es ganz gut...:q.

Match und Boloruten werden ursprünglich für Wettkämpfe verwendet.
Man schaue sich bitte mal die von den Profis verwendeten Rollen an: Schnelle 5000er oder Kapsel... .
Eine der am besten geeigneten Rollen ist eine alte Kapselrolle von DAM - das sind die Profis wirklich hinterher wie der Teufel hinter der armen Seele... .

Wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt, macht das schon Sinn.. .


Um dann mal auf die Ausgangsfrage des TE zurück zu kommen: Beim großen A, aber auch Anderswo, gibt es die Shimano Nexave 5000 HG für 40€.
Diese Rolle langt zum fischen mit Mono allemale, wenns etwas besser sein darf, nimm die 5000er Sahara fü 60€.
Nach meiner Ansicht, und ich möchte unbedingt betonen, dass es sich natürlich nur um meine ganz persöhnliche und durch nichts zu belegende Ansicht handelt, sind diese Rollen um Klassen besser als die Daiwas dieser Preisklasse...!
In letzter Zeit schaue ich mir viele Vids von einem Australier an, der quält und schändet seine Nexave mit dermaßen monströsen Fischen, dass man es kaum glauben mag.

Weil Du Anfänger bist, möchte ich dir eine 0,20er DAM Tectan empfehlen. Diese Schnur fische ich, neben etlichen Anderen, seit 25 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden - die muß sich hinter keiner Stroft verstecken. 300m 5€ ... .
Nimm bloß nix Dickeres: Am Fließgewässer lassen sich mit einer 20er die großen Loafer so gerade noch vernünftig fischen.. .
Als Rute ist die Daiwa völlig OK fürs Geld.
Als Haken empfehle ich dir den Kamasan Wide Gape Specialist und den, das mag für mache Spezialisten jetzt auch etwas komisch wirken, den Profiblinker "Wahnsinnshaken".
Bester Döbelhaken überhaupt, gut auf Barbe und Schleie.
Gibt es sogar für Teig.
Und habe keine Angst vor großen Haken an dünnen Vorfächern - das passt schon..:q.
Döbel z.B. beangel ich mit Haken von 2(Sommer-gutes Gewässer) bis 8 (Winter - eher schlechtes Gewässer) an Vorfächern von 014 - 0,20.
Viel Spaß!

Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Drittens gibt es schon Einsatzgebiete für 1000er, aber die liegen ganz sicher nicht im Match/Float/Feeder/Bolo Bereich, sondern eher beim UUL Spinnen.
> Und selbst dafür hatte ich heute ne 2000er in der Hand, die wiegt gerade mal 165gr.


Sehe ich genauso, und die aktuelle Entwicklung superleicht+etwas-größer zeigt den erkannten u. steigenden Bedarf.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dazu 2 mal die komplette Sheakespeare Ambidex Serie.


#6 #6 Beste Investition überhaupt.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Leider war ich so darauf fixiert, das an solche Ruten die kleinstmöglichen Rollen gehören, daß ich wirklich eine halbe Saison nicht geschnallt habe, was verkehrt lief.


Ich habe genau mit der 2410 (bzw. mehreren dieser eine Nr. größer) lange Zeit in den 80ern sehr schön mit den langen Teleruten "auf alles" geangelt.
Die 2400 ist die kleinste hellblaue (bei den grünen ist die 2401 genau gleichgroß, die 2499 noch kleiner)
Mit der Rolle von ca. 410g waren die langen Ruten um 450g wenigstens deutlich im Schwerpunkt im Handteil, und die Bremse in der Größe schon sehr gut und tauglich im 1kg Bereich. 

Wenn man ein paar Euros mehr in die Bolo-Rolle investieren mag (ca. 55€) würde ich anstatt der Ninja 3000 (sehe ich hinter Shimano) immer die Legalis 3000 (mit Zweitspule) empfehlen,
der Metallbody und die unbeeindruckbare Lagerung in Metall machen selbst bei kleinem Zug die Bremswirkung exakter u. sanfter.

Zum Rutenbauen: Wenn man Zeit hat oder wieder mehr Zeit haben wird, kann man mit dem Selberbau immens Geld sparen und die Leistung individuell optimieren, das ist ein sehr lohnendes Tun für den Intensivangler und lässt einen sicher nie beschäftigungslos. 
Dazu kann man sogar recht leicht volleinsteigen, bei einem Rutenbaukurs von Karl Bartsch z.B..


----------



## rhinefisher (17. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Ja - ich denke da auch ernsthaft drüber nach, aber wenn, dann mache ich das auch richtig. Zudem müsste ich, um meinen eigenen Ansprüchen auch nur halbwegs gerecht zu werden, einige Probeexemplare bauen.
Dazu muß ich dann noch einen dieser "Rotatoren" kaufen oder bauen.
Ich kenne mich da leider: Erst wird begeistert gekauft....und dann liegt es in der Ecke... .
Aber ich will ja an mir arbeiten...:q.
Petri

PS: Genau - 2410 war die Grösse an der Match.
      Die habe ich, bespult mit 0,16-0,18er Platil, sehr lange gefischt.


----------



## koederbader (18. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

liebe alle,

ich bin euch für eure meinungen und einschätzung sehr dankbar. das hat mir wirklich bei der entscheidungsfindung geholfen und die weiteren tipps werde ich beherzigen!

ich werde mir als nächsten schritt die von euch vorgeschlagenen geräte in den angelläden bei mir anschauen und antesten gehen - soweit das möglich ist.

besten dank euch allen!


----------



## Minimax (18. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung und schön das wir helfen konnten#h schreib mal was es dann geworden ist und was Du Tolles damit fängst.


----------



## Zanderschnapper1 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Ich kann nur ins selbe Horn stoßen, wie die anderen Boardies. Habe von Daiwa schon das Vorgängermodel von den Aqualite-floats und liebe diese Rute! Habe auch 2 Sensorfloat und eine Powerfloat und das aus gutem Grund! Kosten zwar ihr Geld (ca. 80.- ) aber sie sind es auch wert. Ich nehme sie vor allem fürs Barsch, Forellen und Renkenfischen vom Ufer.
Hatte schon beim Barschfischen im strömenden Regen einen Monsterbiss, die Rute krumm bis ins Handteil, 100 Meter dem Fisch nachgelaufen, konnte den 80 cm und ca. 15 kg Karpfen letztlich nur wegen dem dünnen Vorfach nicht landen......
Empfehle dir eine leichte Top-Rolle dazu und du wirst glücklich sein. Ich habe dazu die Spro Red Arc ( 90.-) oder mein neuer günstiger Schatz Ryobi-Cynos für ca. 50.-
Beide Rollen sind leicht und top, passen hervorragend....


----------



## Arne0109 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Moinsen,
 zur Aqualite kann ich Dir wärmstens die Penn Sargus2 in 2500er Größe empfehlen.
 Beste Grüße
 Arne


----------



## hecht99 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



Arne0109 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> zur Aqualite kann ich Dir wärmstens die Penn Sargus2 in 2500er Größe empfehlen.
> Beste Grüße
> Arne



Ich fische diese Rolle auf meiner Sportex Float, allerdings zum Zanderangeln (bis 95) und vereinzelt nur auf Schleien und Satzkarpfen (bis 20 Pfund). Schnur ist dann eine 0,24er. Für diese Einsatzzwecke ist die Rolle perfekt, balanciert aufgrund des rel. hohen Gewichts lange Floatruten besser aus. Die Bremse arbeitet zuverlässig.
 Für die Friedfischangelei mit Schnüren kleiner 0,20 und noch dünneren Vorfächern gibt es meiner Meinung nach jedoch genügend Rollen mit einer feineren Bremse!

 Fazit zur Sargus: Empfehlenswert bei größeren Fischen und nicht zu feinem Geschirr, bei dünnen Schnurdurchmessern und kleinen Haken empfehle ich andere Modelle mit feineren Bremsen!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Ich habe die Penn  Sargus II 2500 auch an meiner Float und kann sie empfehlen.

@Arne und Hecht: war sie bei euch auch ne Aboprämie?


----------



## hecht99 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Jap. Direkt als sie auf den Markt gekommen ist. Fische ich jetzt schon mindestens 6 oder 7 Jahre!

 @ Kochtopf: Sie funktioniert mit leichteren Geschirr natürlich auch nur wenn man sich die Sargus kaufen muss und nicht als Prämie bekommt, kann man sich ja nach was anderem auch mal umsehen...
 In Punkto Robustheit und Langlebigkeit allerdings Top Top Top!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Richtig, gezielt für weissfisch würde ich sie nicht kaufen, aber ich mag die rolle einfach


----------



## koederbader (6. April 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Liebe Alle,

ich wollte nochmal rückmeldung geben (auch weil minimax danach gefragt hatte): ich hab mich für die daiwa power float 360 und die daiwa ninja 2500 entschieden - und tatsächlich hab ich am mittwoch auch meine ersten fänge damit verbuchen können. es gab 5 mittlere brassen und ein sehr schönes rotauge. leider hab ich nur ein bild von einer brasse. 

ich danke euch allen nochmal herzlich für eure hilfe und guten ratschläge. ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem setup und bin fleißig dabei, meine ersten praxiserfahrungen zu sammeln.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*



koederbader schrieb:


> Liebe Alle,
> 
> ich wollte nochmal rückmeldung geben (auch weil minimax danach gefragt hatte): ich hab mich für die daiwa power float 360 und die daiwa ninja 2500 entschieden - und tatsächlich hab ich am mittwoch auch meine ersten fänge damit verbuchen können. es gab 5 mittlere brassen und ein sehr schönes rotauge. leider hab ich nur ein bild von einer brasse.
> 
> ich danke euch allen nochmal herzlich für eure hilfe und guten ratschläge. ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem setup und bin fleißig dabei, meine ersten praxiserfahrungen zu sammeln.


Schöne Brasse[emoji106][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (6. April 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Supi, dann hat es sich ja gelohnt! Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit dem Stöckchen!


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2018)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach aktueller Floatrute mit passender Rolle*

Petri zum schönen Fang,
 und viel Erfolg und Spass mit Deiner neuen Kombo,
 herzlich 
 Minimax


----------

